# Canning cake in Countryside



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Anyone see the article in this months countryside magazine about canning cake? I know this has been discussed in the past, but I wanted to know, since that discussion, has anyone done this? Using the same method as the woman in the article or something different? Is this actually ok, or if I do it, are we gonna die?


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

I think all of the master food preservers have flown the coop...
Last time I checked the USDA website, it was not considered safe. I have not idea whats going on in the magazine, but i know myself you cant can with flour


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

I saw that issue. There was one article that talked about canning cake and they had the flour article embedded in there.

Has anyone processed their flour like this? I would really love to know..I am sorely tempted to try it.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> I saw that issue. There was one article that talked about canning cake and they had the flour article embedded in there.
> 
> Has anyone processed their flour like this? I would really love to know..I am sorely tempted to try it.


I water bath my cakes for years now, I am in Europe so we have different opinions about canning. Wrote something about it here Food preservation: canning cake Â« greenpioneerwoman
I am very well aware of the way it is thought of in the USA. Dont need to hear preaches about how wrong it is. Only wanted tell what I do.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> I water bath my cakes for years now, I am in Europe so we have different opinions about canning. Wrote something about it here Food preservation: canning cake Â« greenpioneerwoman
> I am very well aware of the way it is thought of in the USA. Dont need to hear preaches about how wrong it is. Only wanted tell what I do.


I hope you don't think I have anything against this..I am wanting to LEARN about it. Can you can chocolate cake???:grin:

I visited your website and found it informational..lol..how many ounces are in a gram? I'm gonna have to try a couple of your recipes.

The magazine I was referring to said you could oven can flour. I would love to know if any one has done this. The article said the flour would stay good for 15-20 years!! Right now I have flour in my freezers and in boxes:help:..I would love to be able to oven can them and have them on my shelves.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

Sherry in Iowa said:


> I hope you don't think I have anything against this..I am wanting to LEARN about it. Can you can chocolate cake???:grin:
> 
> I visited your website and found it informational..lol..how many ounces are in a gram? I'm gonna have to try a couple of your recipes.
> 
> The magazine I was referring to said you could oven can flour. I would love to know if any one has done this. The article said the flour would stay good for 15-20 years!! Right now I have flour in my freezers and in boxes:help:..I would love to be able to oven can them and have them on my shelves.


I will look up and write down the recipe for the cake if it is in my Weck book, I remember there is a marbled cake in there, would that be ok too?

When i have to calculate from and to the metric system, I simply type in google: xx grams to ounce and vice versa. 

It is very interesting to learn this way of flour storage, I never heard from it! I store wheat kernels which I grind myself, if I need more or less whitish flour I sieve the flour.


----------



## OzarksFarmGirl (Apr 6, 2008)

Groene Pionier said:


> I am very well aware of the way it is thought of in the USA. Dont need to hear preaches about how wrong it is.


You're preaching to the choir here (not everyone in the USA thinks like the USDA).  I was flipping through a new canning book at the store last fall and read where the USDA is suggesting we now get rid of any old jars we have and replace them with brand new jars. Hogwash I say! It's nothing but a big marketing tactic IMHO, as the new jars are so paper thin they are more apt to break than not - which means you will need to keep replacing them. I have jars from the early 1900's that I still use every canning season, and I will keep on using them, thank you very much. But while I admit that I tend to do most of my canning in mason jars, I've successfully canned in everything from recycled spaghetti jars to 40+ year old brown glass prune juice bottles. I learned from my grandmother and great granny, and they were canning long before USDA came out with all these new "can't do" regulations. They fed literally hundreds of people thousands of meals (my mom has 92 first cousins alone!) made with their home canned foods and no one ever got sick from it that I'd head tell of. 
BTW, have you ever canned butter? :stirpot:


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

I'v had no problems with canning cakes. About a year ago this was first talked about here. Many of us can cakes as well as oven canning dry products, including canning the dry cake mix. Having the USDA bless this procedure is the least of my worries. Their so called "blessing" on what we eat from commercial producers is what we should be concerned about. That is what is making everyone sick.


----------



## Goldie (Feb 18, 2009)

Groene Pionier, thank you so much for posting how you water bath your cakes. I have been wanting to learn that, and can't wait to give it a try. 
Kudzuvine, do you water bath can your cakes too, or do you bake them in the oven? If so, then do you water bath them too for a short period?
This is a great topic!


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

OzarksFarmGirl said:


> You're preaching to the choir here (not everyone in the USA thinks like the USDA).  I was flipping through a new canning book at the store last fall and read where the USDA is suggesting we now get rid of any old jars we have and replace them with brand new jars. Hogwash I say! It's nothing but a big marketing tactic IMHO, as the new jars are so paper thin they are more apt to break than not - which means you will need to keep replacing them. I have jars from the early 1900's that I still use every canning season, and I will keep on using them, thank you very much.


The only way I am giving up my old jars is if they break and can't be used. The Mainstay jars are the worst! Somebody bought some for us recently. While we appreciate their thoughtfulness, they are going back to the store because we don't trust them (even for bwb). I will pay the difference for the Ball jars. 

lonelyfarmgirl: I hope you have success with it. Let us know how it works out for you. I may have to try it. Good luck!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> I'v had no problems with canning cakes. About a year ago this was first talked about here. Many of us can cakes as well as oven canning dry products, including canning the dry cake mix. Having the USDA bless this procedure is the least of my worries. Their so called "blessing" on what we eat from commercial producers is what we should be concerned about. That is what is making everyone sick.


I am LOVING this thread. Kudzuvine, my mom is elderly and buys cake mixes only to pitch them because they go past the due date. Do you just fill a jar with the mixes and can them in the oven like the article said to? 

This would be such a blessing to her..she hates pitching store bought mixes.

Thanks!


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

Groene Pionier said:


> I will look up and write down the recipe for the cake if it is in my Weck book, I remember there is a marbled cake in there, would that be ok too?
> 
> When i have to calculate from and to the metric system, I simply type in google: xx grams to ounce and vice versa.
> 
> It is very interesting to learn this way of flour storage, I never heard from it! I store wheat kernels which I grind myself, if I need more or less whitish flour I sieve the flour.


Marbled is great! And I will Google..no problem..I can't believe the things I have to Google:hysterical:!

I haven't tried the flour canning yet..but I think I will. I can't see how it would hurt anything. Do you?:shrug:


----------



## kudzuvine (Aug 11, 2011)

SherryinOhio...I do oven can dry cake mixes, flour, corn meal, coffee. I also bake cakes in the jar in the oven.


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

kudzuvine said:


> SherryinOhio...I do oven can dry cake mixes, flour, corn meal, coffee. I also bake cakes in the jar in the oven.


Thank you so much! It's supposed to rain for a couple of days..I'm gonna try corn meal and rice flour first. Any hints or tips?

Thanks!!


----------

